# Puerto serie con visual C++.net



## El nombre (Ene 27, 2008)

¿alguien que haya probado el puerto serie con Visual C++? 
he usado IO.dll con delphi y quiero saber como usarlo con Visual c++.

Salut


----------



## zzoffer (Ene 27, 2008)

using System.IO.Ports;

sp.BaudRate = 115200;
                sp.DtrEnable = false;
                sp.RtsEnable = false;
                sp.PortName = "COM7";
                sp.ReadTimeout = 500;
                sp.WriteTimeout = 500;
                sp.Parity = Parity.None;
                sp.StopBits = StopBits.One;
                sp.Open();
                sp.Write(envio, 0, 16)
                sp.Read(entrada, 0, sp.BytesToRead);

Busca información sobre eso en el msdn, yo lo use hace tiempo y anda joya y facil


----------



## Meta (Ene 29, 2008)

También está para Visual C#.net


----------



## ferrum (Feb 27, 2008)

Buenos días, espero estén bien, actualmente me están mandando a realizar un chat en visual c#, y el canal que estoy utilizando para comunicar las dos PC's es un NULL MODEM, es decir, un cable serial(DB9 hembra por ambos lados), pero no logro entender con claridad como establcer la conexión con el visual C3, si alguien puede ayudarme, estaría muy agradecido.

De antemano, muchas gracias.

Atte. Fernando Fierro


----------



## El nombre (Feb 27, 2008)

Agradezco la contestacion. Un fallo que no puedo asumir. Me he pillado una depre de cojones. 

Saludos

PD a ver si estoy mas atento y leo y escribo al mismo tiempo.


----------

